# Autopilot v2 Problems HELP



## mk5life (Nov 6, 2011)

So I have a mk5 Jetta with air lift slam series with a 4 gallon tank, 444cc compressor, and auto pilot v2 management. I've noticed lately my compressor has been taking forever to fill my tank and seems like it would never fill all the way to 150psi and I would have to turn off car and turn it back on so the compressor would stop. I did some research and just replaced my check valve to see if that would help, nothing changed. Now I'm trying to fill up my tank and the compressor is running strong and sounds normal but the psi for the tank on my controller will not move from 0. When I do let it fill up I never notice any change in psi from tank or bags so I do not think I have a leak. Can anyone think of a reason it would be doing this? I've also used a tire gauge to see how much pressure is in there when it shows zero and it will shoot out the tire gauge to 50 right away so who knows how much air is actually in there, could it be a sensor for the tank or something that's gone bad??


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

How old is the setup? Steel tank or aluminum?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

it sounds like you could have water (potentially Frozen) over the tank sensor that's not allowing it to read correctly. How is your trunk set up? do you have a water trap between the tank and the manifold?


----------



## mk5life (Nov 6, 2011)

northendroid said:


> How old is the setup? Steel tank or aluminum?


The setup is almost 2 years old and the tank is whatever comes from bag riders. I'll have to look again but pretty sure it's aluminum


----------



## mk5life (Nov 6, 2011)

fasttt600 said:


> it sounds like you could have water (potentially Frozen) over the tank sensor that's not allowing it to read correctly. How is your trunk set up? do you have a water trap between the tank and the manifold?


I do not have any water traps, that's something I've been meaning to do for awhile.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

how do you have the manifold mounted? Take a picture of your trunk setup


----------



## mk5life (Nov 6, 2011)

This was before I had everything bolted down and in place but the manifold is bolted down into the center of that piece of wood. The tank and compressor I have bolted down onto a long piece of wood in the trunk. I'll more pics once I'm at home with the car.


----------



## Airassisted (Nov 12, 2009)

mk5life said:


> This was before I had everything bolted down and in place but the manifold is bolted down into the center of that piece of wood. The tank and compressor I have bolted down onto a long piece of wood in the trunk. I'll more pics once I'm at home with the car.


I would probably start with a tank gauge, they can be added for less than $20 to see how much pressure you have, but sounds like you are not getting a good reading on your tank pressure sensor or display.
Air lift can rebuild the internals of the manifold.


----------



## mk5life (Nov 6, 2011)

Damn ok, that's what I was hoping not to hear. Have been trying to sell the car for a couple months and finally got a serious buyer and now this happens. I'm going to give air lift a call and see what they say. I'll keep you guys posted. Thanks again!


----------

